# make picture frame



## bytesnooper (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a router table,router and table saw. I have very little experience
with routers. I only used my router to make My kitchen counters
a few years ago. I have been painting in oil for the last 10 years and 
want to start selling them when I retire in two years,but I would like to
learn how to make the router profiles that I included in this post. If I could
make my own frame out of a $8 clear pine from home depot instead
spending $75 for the frame this would be a great savings. I don't
what I will used the router for later on, but for now frames are 
a good start.

I'm not sure how to find these router bits or combine them to
make what I want. I plan on seeing if the library has any books on
routing,but any info would me appreciated. thanks tom


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Bytesnooper,
You will find it very difficult to realise the profiles you have described.
You would need to do this work on a router table, and use several bits to make up the profiles, although I say difficult it is easy on a table, get a catalogue of bits and look to how you could make up the profiles needed, take one pass to make the rebate, another pass to form the start of your profile and then yet another to finish off the shape needed.
Derek.


----------



## bytesnooper (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for your respone. I bought a Bosch RA1181 Router Table. cant wait
to use it,but I need to study to understand your suggestions, like rebate etc.
I have only used the router I bought to trim a formica counter top. this is bigger
step to make a picture frame.


----------



## bytesnooper (Feb 3, 2009)

anyone know of a good company router bit catalog i can request 
thanks in advance


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI bytesnooper

Here's two of many ,both are free,,,I just got the new sommerfeld one and and it's great  it shows the price on the bits plus a picture of the profiles..  very nice catalog 


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/concealedkits.htm


*note*
Below you will see a zip files with* many* bit profiles in the PDF format, it's a hard to find file,unzip it to a temp folder on the desktop then click on the PDF FILES 

Note the picture frame pdf file in the zip file..  enjoy

http://www.thegrumble.com/showthread.php?t=22144

========
========

=========


bytesnooper said:


> anyone know of a good company router bit catalog i can request
> thanks in advance


----------



## bytesnooper (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks bob,
Good amount of info to get started on.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The above advice is fine, however if you intend to make lots of picture frames, get what the professionals use, a guillotine which stamps out a "V" shaped piece leaving two perfectly clean accurate 45* corners. There are heaps of them on ebay, I have chosen this particular one because it's over here in Western Australia, but it shows you what I'm talking about.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Picture-Fram...0788820QQihZ009QQcategoryZ29515QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bytesnooper (Feb 3, 2009)

Bob,
Are the picture frame profiles by woodmaster router bits or
knives for industrial planers ?


----------



## bytesnooper (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks harry,
The guillotine looks like it makes a real sharp 45 degree angle.
I will investigate further. If I frame all my paintings in the house.
I will need about 100 frames. 16x20 18x24 inch. When I retire in two
years and paint my landscape, seascape etc. painting full time I want
sell my paintings framed, so making frames is an ongoing project.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Check this out. When I first received this book I did not think much of it. As I started to use and do more and more frames or framed objects of any kind, I found this book invaluable for visualizing and determining the lumbers rough and exact lenghts needed for a given picture size.

The book has pictures of what frame widths look like in comparison to the size of the total frame and picture size and list all the measurements you need for a frame size based on the size of the picture. If you have an 18" x 24" picture the inside measurement for the frame is simple to determine. But what if you were limited on lumber and wanted to know the outside measurement for say a 2" verse 5" frame. 

The outside measurement of the frame is what dictates the length lumber you need and is dependent upon the frame width. This is all listed in an organized fashion with pictures of almost any sized picture you can think of.

Give it a try I think after you use it a few times you may like it too, this book is perfect for you bytesnooper since you are going to make so many frames:

http://www.in-lineindustries.com/picture_frame_book.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That looks like a very good $20.00 worth Nick, I've bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## bytesnooper (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks it has a great set of charts to cut the size frame you need. thanks
I seem to be having a difficult time finding router bits to make some of the 
frames (Plein air) I am interested in, without having to use three or four bits
to make a frame. thanks for info about the book tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI bytesnooper

Go to the woodmaster web site and have them send you a free cd of the woodmaster machine,, they have most of the cutters on hand but I will say it's not for the home work shop the norm...the cutters are not cheap..but in the PDF file(s) they list the part for the cutter..

It's a free cd and it will show you how they use the machine..and how to order the cutters and the machine...But if you want to use router bits I would suggest you print out and cut out the one(s) you want to use then open a router bit catalog and match it up the bits you will need..

like below
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_molding.html

========


====



bytesnooper said:


> Bob,
> Are the picture frame profiles by woodmaster router bits or
> knives for industrial planers ?


----------



## bytesnooper (Feb 3, 2009)

I have been all over the internet and every company that i can find and still
can't find any router bits to make anything that resembles the profiles I'm 
interested. T have been looking for a set that I could use to make the profiles
but I don't seem to have any luck. Unfortunitly the companies that make these
profiles in 8ft fillets will not sell to me,because I'm not a framing store. So
I need to make my own. But If someone knows of a set of framing bits
that I could use to make these please let me know thanks


----------

